# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  الرجاء المساعده في فلاشة MT6572 GT-i8262

## Micro man82

الجهاز طافي خالص ودي الانفو علي العملاق الميراكل:-
Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM9)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x0070000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000+0x10000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
  version:4.2.2
  model:GT-I8262
  brand:samsung
  manufacturer:
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x600000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0x600000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0x680000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x700000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0xA00000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0xF00000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1900000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2300000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2320000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2380000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x2FC0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3040000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3340000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x3D40000  Size:0x1E000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x21D40000  Size:0x1B00000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x23840000  Size:0x19000000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x3C840000  Size:0x326E0000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------

